# photoshoot etiquette



## locke (Sep 12, 2012)

First post!

Hi all 

I just landed my first (unpaid) photoshoot and really had no idea what to expect until I spoke with the girl setting it up, the make-up artist. I was surprised that she wanted me to pick the day, theme, and location of the shoot, since she was the one setting things up.

Anyway, now I have a bunch of questions about photoshoots!

Is the photographer typically the one who decides the overall theme of the shoot?
How long do people usually want to shoot for?
Do models expect the photographer to give them explicit instructions or are they comfortable going with the flow?
Would you recommend a lot of tripod shots for this type of thing? more handheld? or a nice mix?
Anything else a beginner should know?


----------



## jowensphoto (Sep 12, 2012)

In high end shoots, those are typically the responsibilities of the creative director. In collaborations with other artists (MUAs, stylists, pro-am models), it's really whoever decides to take charge. I can't understand setting up a shoot (in the MUA's case) with no set vision.

The length of the shoot will depend on wardrobe changes, make up adjustments. You'll also get a vibe when you arrive from everyone else involved; if even one party is just not feeling it, you can bet that the shoot will take a lot longer.

Amateur models will need more direction with posing and "finding the light." I suggest hand-holding your camera to follow the model's movement; with a tripod you're going to be limited compositionally since you'll have to take time to move it around every time the model moves. As long as you have ample light, you'll be just fine using a fast shutter speed and no tripod.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 12, 2012)

"photo" "shoot". Hmmm. It's a collaborative effort, and each person has roles to play. How long a shoot last varies...the weather can make a shoot very difficult, and it might only last 30 minutes if conditions suck...if the weather is nice, and people are relaxed and clicking, about two hours might work...it depends on the subjects and how fresh they are, how enthused they are, and how much they're "feelin' it"...

It's entirely impossible to give really specific answers to vague questions about undefined issues. If you have two or three models lined up, it'll go one way...if you have two, another, one model only, another way. If the MUA is having a boyfriend problem, it might go one way. If YOU just had a fight with your S.O. the night before, it might go one way. Handheld? Yes, if you can pull it off. Tripod mounted? Yes, or no. Depends. THIS AM, I coulda' shot hand-held with NO issues...but at 5:00 PM tonight, who knows???

You'll need some kind of a plan, a strategy. And also a back-up plan for when plan #1 goes down in flames. And of cooooooooooourse, the *alternate back-up plan*. And finally, the WTFAWGD? plan for when the chit really goes bad.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Sep 12, 2012)

Usually the person setting up the shoot would be the one takind control of things as far as the theme and location.  though it seems most people I talk to getting into modeling seem to want the photographer to make all the decisions. Timewise is a big variable. I generally will throw out ideas. decide on what we want to do and I will ask them how much time are they available for so I somewhat can have a schedule in my head.  The tripod will for me usually depend on how low a shuterspeed im using. or if im wanting the camera set in a certain spot and I want to be able to walk away and adjust something without losing my framing. 

If they are wanting you to make all the decisions it sounds like they possibly don't have much experience either, so just talk with them, get to know them and work everything out ahead of time.


----------



## locke (Sep 12, 2012)

So it sounds like there isn't really strict etiquette for this kind of thing. There are two models at this shoot, husband and wife. (recipe for disaster??) I actually prefer shooting handheld because I like composing on the fly. I'll just have to really pump up my shutter speed, as you suggested jowensphoto


----------



## jowensphoto (Sep 12, 2012)

So is this a shoot for aspiring/pro models or a couples portrait session? That will ultimately determine how you should approach this.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 12, 2012)

Some good advice above.



> Is the photographer typically the one who decides the overall theme of the shoot?


Depends.


> How long do people usually want to shoot for?


Depends on a lot of factors.


> Do models expect the photographer to give them explicit instructions or are they comfortable going with the flow?


Depends on the model, the photographer and maybe some other factors.


> Would you recommend a lot of tripod shots for this type of thing? more handheld? or a nice mix?


Depends.  In a studio, with a specific lighting arrangement, a tripod may be helpful...but in other situations, handheld might be better/easier.


> Anything else a beginner should know?


Probably a lot.  

But hey, you have to start somewhere.  Just make sure that the others involved are aware of the situation.


----------



## locke (Sep 12, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> So is this a shoot for aspiring/pro models or a couples portrait session? That will ultimately determine how you should approach this.



Shoot for aspiring models and make-up artist.

 and, of course, photographer


----------



## jowensphoto (Sep 12, 2012)

Gotcha. Find out what they are comfortable with, whether it be glamour, lifestyle or fashion.


----------

